
Ask HN: Why no foldable threads on HN? - welpwelp
Dunno if it&#x27;s just me but I feel like navigating from a thread to another is a pain, since they just indent over and over and lower and lower, and keeping track of indentation to associate a reply with its parent is no fun.<p>Has someone implemented such a feature already? Even read-only I feel like that could be a little useful. I wouldn&#x27;t mind building it if no one has done so already.
======
welpwelpwelp
Never mind I just found the button :)

